# New smoker



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

So I got a wild hair today and purchased a 20X48 smoker from Joe today. I sent him a text at 10:00 and had the pit over by 11:30 today. I'm digging how it looks and hoping I can learn to smoke a few briskets soon. Curing it now.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)




----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Awesome!!!


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Man that looks nice. Grab one of the 99 cent a pound pork butts at Kroger and cook it up for practice.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats on the New Pit! Joe and his crew built a custom pit for me 4 years ago, and it been the best pit. I cooked on it today!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Who is Joe, Sam built mine.


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

Awesome pit! I saw it up there Saturday when I went to get mine. Joe's a stand up dude!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*Smoker*

Big Bear is the best IMHO! Love mine.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That shelf on the end by the stack is something extra most don't have.Mine will soon.My Lyfe Tyme looks a lot like yours but doesn't have the lid counter weight or shelf on end,but I ended up putting air up wheels and tires on mine so I could move it around from barn to house and to mow around.I bet you've already realized you got a humdinger cooker!


----------



## larryamyers (Dec 20, 2009)

you want the best thing in the world off of that smoker- salmon! Cook it at no more than 200 degress. Cut the filet up into fingers and coat them with lemon pepper. Serve with grey poupon mustard, capers, diced onions and your favorite cracker. You'll throw away the brisket! Takes about 90 minutes with a moist center. 
You can use the left overs to make a salad or a great pasta dish. I can't even start my smoker unless i do a batch of salmon first. Keeps 3 weeks in the frige.


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

Mmmm. Gotta try that.


----------

